# Filter for a 75 gal?



## cichlover_mel (Feb 7, 2006)

So i am planing a upgrade to a 75 gal from a 55 gal for my cichlids. I am limited to 4 feet for te tank and hate the 90 gals to hard for me to work on so thats why the size choice. I am trying to decide what filter to go with since the current penguin 350 will go with the 55. I am thinking of trying a canister filter this time around and have heard gppd things about the Rena XP filters, I am thinking of going with the XP4 but wanted to get some thoughts on this filter for a well stocked 75 gal. Or are there other sugestions for a filter that isn't going to cost more the 300?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Keep that media from the HOB, it can seed your 75 and you won't need to cycle. :thumb: 
Actually, keep it and run it in conjuction with the new cansister.

This will also keep the cost on your new canister down because you won't need to move 500 gph. Most likely under $200.
I would get one around the 200-300 gph range. That would give you filtering of 600-700 gph.
Well over a 10 time turnaround for the tank.

As for a brand, I am not much help. I have owned one canister. 
It is a H.O.T. Magnum, strictily a mechanical filter and it just polishes my water so it is not a complete stand alone filter. I run it with an Emperor 400 which handles my bio-filter.

The canister and H.O.B. fusion is popular and works very well. It gets even better when you exploit the strengths of each filter and let them do what each one does best as a single function.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Try the Marineland C-360 or Fx5 =D


----------



## cichlover_mel (Feb 7, 2006)

The reviews i have read on the c-360 were not good so will not be going with it. I am also not planing on keeping the 350 since i want to sell the 55 as a complete kit, because I don't need the lighting or anything else from the 55 since i will need more watts for the heater(getting two 100w) and bought a T5 light fixture.

I haven't been able to find anywhere canadian that sells the FX5 yet so that i can check it out.

Any thoughts on the XP4?


----------



## cichlover_mel (Feb 7, 2006)

Well finally found some info aout the FX5 and it seems nice but a little bit out of my price range


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

bad review for c-360? are you sure? On this forum...the overall rating is 8.44 (which is great)

I have one myself. works great. no problem with it. been using it for a year.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

cichlover_mel said:


> Well finally found some info aout the FX5 and it seems nice but a little bit out of my price range


they have some decent prices on eBay.........

im gonna be running an xp3 and an xp2 on my 75g..........


----------



## cichlover_mel (Feb 7, 2006)

Ya i read a few reviews about the c360 leaking and one of the reviews the guy talked to a lady at the company and she even said they were having alot of problems with them.

I see tons of people using the XP3 but seems like very few have the xp4 any reason for that?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*cichlover_mel*



> Ya i read a few reviews about the c360 leaking and one of the reviews the guy talked to a lady at the company and she even said they were having alot of problems with them.


LOL i think you read the negative ones. Because in my area i have heard nothing but great news about them

BUT the xp3 is great too!


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the Fluval FX5 or Marineland C-series or Magnums.

I have had minor experience with the Fluval x04 series and don't really recommend them.

I do have experience with Rena XP series and some experience with Eheims (recently switched over to Eheims).

With the Penguin HOB or an equivalent/better replacement HOB: Eheim 2217 or Rena XP3.

Without any HOB: at least Eheim 2217 + 2215 or Rena XP3 + XP2.

The more filtration you have the better!


----------



## cichlover_mel (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok again why not just go with the XP4?


----------



## HighVoltageSG58 (Dec 6, 2008)

I would go with an eheim classic canister. Cheap and it works great.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I have just purchased the xp4 for my 90G. 
(painted the intakes black and waiting for it to dry, so it's not set up yet.)
Right now there are 2 AC110s on the 90G, but I feel the fish have outgrown them...
Like you, I would like to run just the one filter, but don't know for sure yet if it will be enough...

The next step for me may be to add power heads for movement and possible added mechanical filtration or keep 1 AC110 running along with the xp4.

Consider this, your 75G is only 15 gallon smaller than my 90G. 
If I wanted _one _ Rena canister to filter my 75, I would strongly consider the xp4.

I think alot of people like 2 filters so you can alternate cleaning them to lower
the risk of loosing all the good bacteria.

I have a xp3 running alone on my 46 bowfront, but it's just been up for a few weeks.
So far, so good.
I used media from another established filter to seed it, added fish a few at a time and it worked very well.

Unfortunately, I'm not giving you all the info you want, except that, so far I really like the xp3
for my smaller aquarium but would definately go bigger or use 2 filters for the 75G.
Good luck with your choices.
Alicem
ps
Here is a link to sale prices on them: 
http://www.4petsdirect.com/featured_pro ... GgodrzuFmQ


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

Here is a link to a review on the XP4

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44242


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, wonderful... :? 
I'll let it be known in the "Reviews" section if I have problems with it.

crossed fingers,
Alicem


----------



## cichlover_mel (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok so sounds like they haen't done as well with the xp4 as the xp3. So maybe i will go with the xp3 and a penguin 350.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) I guess there will always be different opinions about the performance of any piece of equipment. Some will be justified, some will be hearsay & some will be hate. I retired my 'old' Fluval 404 after 5yrs of faithful service (saved for spare) & purchased the XP4 to go along w/ my XP3 & A/C 110 on my 125g. The performance is great. A bit bigger & beefier than the XP3 but just as easy to setup & maintain. Make sure you have sufficient clearance under your stand so as not to crimp the lines. (filter height is about 22"!!) Media combos are are endless. You can go w/ the stock setup or get creative. Yes the rated flow (450gph) is exaggerated as it is w/ all aquarium filters & greatly depends on media choices & packing. I can't give you an exact figure like from a meter but I can say it does a heck of job removing waste & moving water w/ a minimal amount servicing. API cust. serv. (if you have the need) is excellent. Prices vary so shop & compare. (take advantage of BigAls price match) I got mine when they first came out but you'll find it a lot cheaper now. Avg. price is $229 / $255 but there are sales!! http://www.petsolutions.com/Filstar-XP4 ... 01815.aspx or http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/216513/product.web . Good luck, "T"


----------

